
Ask HN: For who is Stripe Atlas? - StripeAtlasQ
I&#x27;m based in the EU. In my country, the government considers the organization&#x27;s place of doing business (and thus the place where to pay tax) to be where the director actually does business and where his social&#x2F;family life is.<p>So I could open a company anywhere in the world but if I still work here and my family&#x2F;social life is here my company is still considered to be here.<p>My question is why would Stripe Atlas be useful for me?
======
StripeAtlasQ
Bump

